# Wireless Keyboard & Mouse for Fire HD 8.9



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My DH is getting the new 8.9 Fire in November.  He wants a wireless keyboard and mouse because he doesn't like the 'virtual keyboard'.  He hates the touchpad on laptops so he definitely wants a wireless mouse.  I know he will probably appreciate a full size keyboard if that is possible.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure if the interface on the Fire supports a mouse, but a keyboard will definitely work.

It needs to be bluetooth, though, not simply 'wireless' using a transmitter plugged in via USB.

There are a lot of varieties by a lot of manufacturers and prices from 'really pretty cheap' to 'more than anyone should spend on a keyboard'. Best thing might be to pop into an office supply/computer store and see what they have and what he likes. _ANYthing_ labeled 'bluetooth' should work. . . . but some are full sized, some are smaller, and the feedback from pressing keys will vary, etc.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just posted a special in the Fire thread. Logitech Bluetooth for $15 shipped.

These went out of stock, but have been restocked with a new link furnished by VAman in the Fire thread:

http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/logitech-bluetooth-tablet-keyboard


----------



## Kevin Fernandez (Aug 31, 2012)

Bluetooth keyboard will be awesome and it works great. I hope you will definitely likes this.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

The Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard is still available. Just use above link. Has been listed also headings of Motorola, Toshiba, and other compatible devices.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I purchased the keyboard from Ben's Outlet a week ago, and it arrived yesterday.  I just got around to trying it out tonight and OMG it is fantastic.  I don't have a Kindle Fire w/BT, but I did try it out with my Samsung Galaxy Tab and it is awesome!!!  Keys feel great, it's very solidly built, paired up easily with my Tab and also my other Android devices (phone, MP3).  This would be a bargain at twice or even three times the price.  $15 including shipping - you really can't go wrong.  I'm ordering three more, one each for the husband (he just got a new ASUS TF700T tablet) and the kids.  There's always something you can pair up a BT keyboard with!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just can't beat the Logitech Brand for computer accessories, keyboards, mice, webcams. I have never bought another brand since 1985. My favorite and still using is the LX700 wireless keyboard/mouse pkg.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I ordered the Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard this evening, it's a Christmas gift for DH.  I ordered it from Amazon even tho' it was $4.48 more than Ben's Outlet because Amazon's return policy after Nov. 1 is good until Jan. 31, 2013.  I checked with Ben's Outlet and they stuck by their 30 return policy even tho' this is a Christmas gift.  For us the extra $4.48 is worth it because of the extended return policy date.

Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

These have been restocked at Ben's outlet with a new link above. Great for xmas gifts for your Fire/Tablet friends.


----------

